# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  My first viv build!

## Grrrit

ok i got an exo-terra 18x18x24 for my amazon milks.
this is what it looks like about three days after the start, so far. 

worked the branch into the foam


the stream/fall that goes in tomorrow


the false bottom



gravel wall made with fiberglass screen, silicon, and aquarium gravel to hide the eggcrate


second wall


and first wall

----------


## bshmerlie

Very cool build.  It looks like you've done this before. Just one reminder...leave access to the pump. Also, are you entering your build in the contest?  You should ...its coming along great.

----------


## Grrrit

Yea I have room for two hands, you can kind of see it in the last false bottom pic. the sheet of gravel is like a false wall that will flip up.  :Smile:  1

----------


## Grrrit

But yea, this its mt first viv. I've had critters all my life for the most part though. So I have some experience decorating homes. But just recently got introduced to vivs and frogs. And I'm jumping in head first. Just had to unleash the creative beast in me lol.

----------


## spankyg

thats nuts, 
nice job man

----------


## clownonfire

Can't wait to see the final product! Keep on documenting please, it's great to see the step-by-step process.

----------


## Brit

Wow I wish I had the skill to do something like that for my WTF's viv. Amazing job, and yes please keep it going I think everyone's interested in seeing the final outcome.

----------


## Ebony

Wow!! Your doing a great job. :Big Applause:  Im would like to the the step by step progress as well. Thanks for sharing. :Frog Smile:

----------


## Grrrit

Thanks guys, I'll have pics up of it with dirt and the stream l later in the day. Its about 97% covered now.  :Smile:

----------


## Grrrit

Ok, quick Update.. Got really busy at work and finally got some time sunday to hit the cle, oh reptile show.  :Smile:  got another milk frog from mike novy, super exited to have a trio. But I finished the viv ten minutes before I had to come to work. I have a good amount of pics to upload when I get off in the morning. All goes well they will be up before noon monday. Hopefully you guys enjoy it, I have 100+ he's into it and a butt load of elbow grease lol  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Leefrogs

awsone and inspiring, I'm scared to do a full pool/ stream. The filter stuff scares me. But keep going, u might change my mind. I want to see more about yr filter and fall!!!!

----------


## Grrrit

It all turned out pretty cool with the plants but I.ve yet to add water as well. I'm sort it'll function properly, just nervous.

----------


## Grrrit

sorry about the wait. i know i said the pics would be up ealrier in the week but i got busy with work and mandatory overtime. without further adue, the completed viv! try not to be so harsh lol this is my first ever. also, upkeep tips would be appreciated. =] heres the pics in some sort of order.. oh i used quartz crystals to create little clusters. neat thing is theyre found and unfortunately mined out of brazil. coincidently where my milks that will be inhabiting this viv are from in nature. thought i could work with that and got some from ebay. 

front view covered in dirt


top birds eye view


right side view 


front view with some lighting




side


now for the fun stuff!!!! =]










here's some after i put some pillow moss in and on the branch and chunk of mopani that i put in the water erea for the mouth of the stream to somewhat flow onto.







back corner sneak peek view lol



mouth of the stream. kindof difficult to see the water though



the water spring/pool where the stream starts



and a front view through the plants of the spring. i had to utilize a dendro pod at the top of the tubing to stop the water from shooting straight up haha. that was with the filter turned all the way down but anywho here it is



i hope everyone enjoys this as much as i did. minus the headaches, time/money well spent.  :Big Grin: 

thanks, garrett.

----------


## brnbear

I love it!!!
And here I was...all proud of the little bit of moss I've been growing in my 20 gal hahaha. That is soo cool, can't wait to see pics of your froggies in it!

----------


## Don

Awesome piece of art.  Very inspiring.   Thanks for sharing.

----------


## spankyg

youre the michelangelo of vivs my man

----------


## clownonfire

It's spectacular. Really. I'm in awe.

----------


## bshmerlie

Really a great job well done.

----------


## Leefrogs

great build!! Bumping it up for refrance :Big Applause:

----------


## Grrrit

Thanks everyone! As soon as the trio goes in I'm building one another one with their old starter for I hope phyllomedusa vaillantii.

----------



----------


## Leefrogs

I don't think I will go with the full pool.  But some one wanted a step by step on false bottom and I thaught yours was good example of all the work.  My water is bad at home and can't be treated, so I have to haul water, I want to do a recirculating fountain for the look of yours, but no frog pond.  Your build almost tempted me into a full system, great job!!!

----------


## Grrrit

I hauled distilled water. Lol just in case type of deal. But I can look and see if I have enough pics for a walk through. When I start the #2 build I could do it for sure but its only going to have a simple water fall feature.

----------


## Leefrogs

m not up on all the names, what tiger leg u getting?

----------


## Grrrit

I'm going to get a pair of sharp back monkey frogs. Or aka sharp nose monkey frog, spear point. There is a list of different names for them.

----------


## bshmerlie

Any pictures of the frogs yet?

----------


## Michael

Outstanding work and design on your vivarium.  Sure looks like it will make a wonderful tree frog habitat.

----------


## Grrrit

thanks! once the pothos and other trailing plant starts taking off im going to hang them over that main branch to add to the 3D climbing space for my little buddies. the pothos just in a week is growing like wild fire. and so is the trio. theyre growing really fast. almost doubled their size in a month! =] heres some pics of them. i kinda woke them up with the camera so they might look crabby lol  :Stick Out Tongue:  


we call this one button :Smile: 





we call this one oreo. he's the newest addition, a little more timid and not yet as adventerous. im assuming because of the move from mikes, to the show excitement then to the other viv to this one but he seems to be settling in just fine. and starting to eat well.



and this is oliver. the first milky i got. he sometimes reminds me of an ornrey old man the way he chills lol

----------


## Leefrogs

awesome!! Got them home, eatng and everything! Congratulations

----------


## Grrrit

thank you! I can't wait to get more. I really want some monkeys lol

----------


## Don

> thank you! I can't wait to get more. I really want some monkeys lol


Oh its an addiction.... It will never end....  they lure you in and soon you realize its all about the frogs,

----------


## Grrrit

Oh it most deffinately is. Threw hardest part is decided what to keep. After that its a cake walk and fun to get creative with.

----------


## Froggiestyle

just a question mate what did you use to put them plants in the pot holders?

----------


## Grrrit

You mean? I used plantation soil and some pebbles and the bottom ok the inside. I'm not sure I understand your question.

----------


## Froggiestyle

yeah thats wat i meant lol sorry if i didnt make sense.

i thought you would of used sphagnum moss or peat moss to plant them plants in them pot holders

----------

